# White 2-85 Perkins fuel injector removel



## Blackdot (Sep 27, 2017)

So I have this tractor that I need to remove the injector pump on, I know you need to set timing before you remove it. Where and how is this done?
I have the pump cover off and see many marks and letters, then I have the plate off the bell housing too. Need help from here...

Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IF all your doing is removing the pump to get it repaired & NOT going into the gears or doing an engine overhaul or anything else, you really don't have to time it..
There is a master spline on the drive of the pump & an outside timing line on the mounting flange that matches-up w/ some degree marks stamped into the engine block.. WRITE THAT * number down.. where it sits now..
Your going to have to access the front of the pump thru the radiator side of the engine.. theres a cover plate.. remove it.. then remove the 3 bolts holding the pump hub to the gear.. IF it makes you feel better, mark the tooth/teeth on the 2 gears.. that way you'll know its back in correctly.. BUT it will only fit one way.. UNLESS of course, you remove the gear.. DO NOT REMOVE/MOVE THE GEAR..


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't believe that's entirely accurate. The pump has a spline shaft drive with master spline, yes, but the pump mounts vertically with no bolts to a hub or gear. Remove the lines and linkage, remove the three nuts anchoring the pump, and lift it off. DO pay attention to the outer timing marks on the mounting flange, then match them when you install the pump.


----------

